# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  44, F, Boston, Just Received Transplant From Dr. Leonard

## BostonTransplantGal

Hello everyone..

I am a 44 YO, female who received a hair transplant in the front/hair line and crown area, one month ago from Dr. Leonard.

On a scale of 1-10, my head is about a 7.5 on the scale of feeling normal. I still have some numbness in the back of my head, my grafts are still shedding and the donor area scar is still healing. But, I feel so much better than just 2 weeks ago.

I am a business blogger on the side, so I decided to write a series of blogs about my experience, before, day of and after. For example: "Transplant Day Is Here".

The series of 5 blogs are shown here on Hub Pages: http://hubpages.com/profile/Women%27sHairLoss

Please contact me with any specific questions.

Best.

----------

